# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > تغطيات شبكة الناصرة الثقافية >  >  تغطية رحلتي الاإيران (1)..

## آهات حنونه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

والصلاة على محمد و آل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين


حبيت انكم تشاركوني ..في رحلتي الى إيران..وين مارحت بعدستي ذكرتكم والتقطة لكم بعض الصور المتواضعه... :embarrest: 

اول رحله كانت يوم ثاني من وصولنا رحنا لحديقة اسمها حديقة كوهستني...

اترككم مع الصور 

وهادا اول ما وصلنا الحديقه..








وهنا لما رحنا جهت الجبل..الي فوقه قبور الشهداء...











وهنا اقرب شويات...لان منظر الماي كان رااائع..وصوته أروع.. :toung: 




والحين ركبنا فوق الجبل..وهادا مصدر الماي..وصلت بصعوبه :bigsmile:  بس اصريت اني اشوف من وين يجي الماي..




وهاي صوره من فوق للمنطقه الي احنا بيها..




وهاي شوجيره عجبتني  :toung: 




والحين خلاص جت الليل وتعبنا ..رايحين من بدري. :bigsmile: 




أنتظروني بتغطيات ثانيه لرحلات ثانيه ... :embarrest:

----------

همس الصمت (06-17-2010), 

ليلاس (07-02-2010), 

شبكة الناصرة (06-21-2010)

----------


## لمعة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ياليتنا كنا معكـــــــــــــــــــــــم  فنفوز والله فوزاً عظـــــــــــــــــــــــيما 


والصلاة على محمد وآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآل محمد والفرج لوليهم  


ويعطيك العااااااافيه على هالتغطيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه 


وصراااااااااااحه حلوووووه عدســـــــــــــــــة عيونك  يابحر العجــــــــــــــائب 


لكن للحين أنا ماشفت من وين يجي مصـــــــــــــــدر الشلالالالالالالال ؟؟؟؟ 


يسلمووووونحن بنتظاااااااااااااارالرحلة الثااااااااااااانيه

----------


## I wanna

صور اكثر من رائعة

الله يرزقنا الزيارة

وهنيئاً لكم و لمن زارها

لا حرمنا من هذه الصور و نطمع بالمزيد

----------

آهات حنونه (06-22-2010)

----------


## آهات حنونه

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> ياليتنا كنا معكـــــــــــــــــــــــم فنفوز والله فوزاً عظـــــــــــــــــــــــيما 
> 
> 
> والصلاة على محمد وآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآل محمد والفرج لوليهم 
> 
> 
> ويعطيك العااااااافيه على هالتغطيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه 
> ...



 
شكرا لتواجدك معي..

زالله يسلمك

لاعدمنا هيك طلات

----------


## آهات حنونه

> صور اكثر من رائعة
> 
> الله يرزقنا الزيارة
> الله يرزقكم الزياره في القريب يآآرب 
> وهنيئاً لكم و لمن زارها 
> 
> لا حرمنا من هذه الصور و نطمع بالمزيد



شكرا لتواجدك .
وهادا من ذوقك خيو...

بمشيئة الله...

تحياتي

----------


## شامة ع الوجه

صور رائعه كروعتك أُُُخيه 

عليكم بألف عافيه ،،

بإنتظار المزييد ،،

،،

----------

آهات حنونه (06-22-2010)

----------


## فرح

حـــــــــركـــااااات 
بحوووور .
ماشاء الله الصووور روووعه
بس مو كأن التصويرانا مصورتهم هااا :grin:  هههههه
يااارب من النحااااسه  :kidding: ..
بحووور غناااتي تسلم الاياااادي 
ورزقنا الله واياكم في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخره شفاعتهم
اممم ياااحبك يافرووح للاحرااج  :slow: 
امبى اشووووف صووور الاعند الامااام  :hopemy:  :inlove:  :;^^: ههههههه لاصدقي

موفقه غلاتووو

----------

آهات حنونه (06-22-2010)

----------


## همس الصمت

وااااااااااااااااااو
روعة الصور مرة مرة
وتحسر الواحد مرة
الله يرزقنا وياكم الزيارة يارب
ونداوي قلوبنا المشتاقه لزيارة الامام الرضا ..
يالله بالوصول ..
عليكم بآلف عافية هالزيارة
والسنة وكل سنة إن شاء الله ..
والله يتقبل ان شاء الله ..
موفقين لكل خير ..

----------

آهات حنونه (06-22-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*صور مرره حليوة*
*والرحله احلى ,, ذكرتيني بالحديقه لمن رحتها بالليل*
*تجنن وحليوة الاضواء والطبيعه*
*الله يعودها علينا زيارة غريب الغرباء عليه السلام ...*
*تصوير حلووو ورهيب*
*يسلمووو بحوره ع الطرح الجميل*
*الله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه*
*ماننحرم الجديد*
*دمتي بوود*

----------

آهات حنونه (06-22-2010)

----------


## آهات حنونه

> صور رائعه كروعتك أُُُخيه 
> 
> عليكم بألف عافيه ،، 
> بإنتظار المزييد ،، 
> 
> ،،



شكرا لمرورك المميز ..خيتي ..طولتي الغيآآب

الله يعافيك.


تحياتي لكـ..

----------


## آهات حنونه

> حـــــــــركـــااااات 
> 
> بحوووور .
> ماشاء الله الصووور روووعه
> بس مو كأن التصويرانا مصورتهم هااا هههههه
> هههههــاي..ونا اقول الكام كانت تتحرك لوحدها ...اتاريك كنتي مخفيـه معانا هع
> يااارب من النحااااسه ..
> بحووور غناااتي تسلم الاياااادي 
> ورزقنا الله واياكم في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخره شفاعتهم
> ...



 الشكر موصول لتواجدك الرائع <<خالتو :weird: 


اقول انتي شفتي كل الصور . :toung: هههههه


دمتي بكل خير

----------


## آهات حنونه

> وااااااااااااااااااو
> 
> روعة الصور مرة مرة
> وتحسر الواحد مرة
> الله يرزقنا وياكم الزيارة يارب
> ونداوي قلوبنا المشتاقه لزيارة الامام الرضا ..
> يالله بالوصول ..
> عليكم بآلف عافية هالزيارة
> والسنة وكل سنة إن شاء الله ..
> ...



 منا ومنكم يآآرب صالح الاعمال..


والله يرزقنا لنا العوده ولكم الوصول انشاء الله

شكرا لتواجدك الطيب


تحياتي

----------


## آهات حنونه

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
> 
> *صور مرره حليوة*
> *والرحله احلى ,, ذكرتيني بالحديقه لمن رحتها بالليل*
> *تجنن وحليوة الاضواء والطبيعه*
> *الله يعودها علينا زيارة غريب الغرباء عليه السلام ...*
> *تصوير حلووو ورهيب*
> *يسلمووو بحوره ع الطرح الجميل*
> *الله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه*
> ...



الذوق منك وفيك خيتي شذى...عادة الذكريات معاك..

الله يرزقنا واياكم العوده لزياره في القريب..انشاء الله....<<<ودي متى متى ارجع

اسعدني مرورك كثيرا

تحياتي

----------


## آهات حنونه

*رحلتنا الثانيهـ..*

*كانت الى شانديــز..زمن احلى الاماكن الي رحناها..*


*هادي وحنا بالطريق..إلى شانديز..*

**


*وهاي اول ما دخلنا الـــمزارع..*

**


**

**


*وهادي جهت الي ينزلون تحت لوجود أنهار المكان جدا خلاب ...*

**


*وهادي نظره قبل النزول..لان المكان زلق جدا وخطر..*
**



*نظره من الاعلى ..*

**


*وأخيرا ققررنا النزول..والمخاطره*

*وهادي اول مكان ننزل منه ..تحسوه سهل وبعدين اصعب من الصعابه هع..*

**


*وهاي بعد ماوصلنا بسلامه ههههه*

**


**


*يتبــــع في وقت آخر...لبقية الرحله في شانديز...*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صل ِ على محمد وآل محمد
ماشاءالله 
صور روووووووووووووووووووووعه
مشتاقين لزياره
الله يعطينا واياكم العود والوصول
السنه وكل سنه يارب ياكريم
زياره مقبوله ان شاءالله
في انتظار الباقي...
تحياتي

----------

آهات حنونه (06-22-2010)

----------


## آهات حنونه

شكرا لمرورك الطيب اختي دمعــه

ربي يرزقنا واياكم الزيارة السنه وكل سنه


تحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*صـور تجنن
بدات شانديز  . . . 

حَبيت اسألك حديقة كوسنكي اللي حطيتها اول وحده 
اسمها كوسنكي او كوهستني

وشانديز كم تبعد عن مشهد ؟ 
أني شفت ساعتين ! صحيح ؟؟ 

طولت بالهدرةَ معآكِ . . 

إيران جنة الله في إرضه
تسسلم اناملكـ 


تحياتي
*

----------

آهات حنونه (06-22-2010)

----------


## آهات حنونه

> *صـور تجنن*
> *بدات شانديز . . .* 
> 
> *حَبيت اسألك حديقة كوسنكي اللي حطيتها اول وحده* 
> *اسمها كوسنكي او كوهستني*
> *كوهستني...قريبه جدا تبعد تقريبا 10 دقائق..*
> 
> *وشانديز كم تبعد عن مشهد ؟* 
> *أني شفت ساعتين ! صحيح ؟؟* 
> ...



اسعدني كثير مروركـ

وفعلا جنة زيارة الامام سلام الله عليه

تحياتي لك

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعطيك العافيه على التغطية ..

وتسلم ايدينك ..

مناظر روعه ..

كل المودة

----------

آهات حنونه (06-22-2010)

----------


## آهات حنونه

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> الله يعطيك العافيه على التغطية ..
> 
> وتسلم ايدينك ..
> 
> مناظر روعه ..
> 
> كل المودة



وعليكم السلام


الله يعافيك ويسلمكـ


اسعدني مرورك ..

دمت بكل خير

----------


## آهات حنونه

*رحلتنا الثالثه...*

*كانت لزيارة أخوان الامام علي ابن موسى الرضا عليهم السلام*


*السيد ناصر والسيد ياسر...*


*هاي وحنا بالطريق متوجهين لزيارة..*

**


*اول مادخلنا..والاستأذان بالدخول..*

**


*صوره لضريحين...معــا..*


**


**


**


*صور أقرب شوي...*

**



**


*وبعد ماخلصنا الزياره وطلعنا...الا المطر مررره قوي..*

**


*برغم من قوة المطر بس ما منعنا من زيارة موضع قدم الامام الرضا سلام الله عليه..*


*انتظروني ببقية الصور*

*تحياتي لجميع من مرو من هنــا...*

----------


## آهات حنونه

زيارة موضع قدم الامام الرضا...(نيشابور)..

البوابه الرئيسية..




اول مادخلنا..











وهادا الضريح حق موضع قدم الامام الرضا سلام الله عليه...




ومن داخل...








وهادا مكان مانتبارك بشرب الماي الجاري على موضع القدم..

----------


## شامة ع الوجه

عليكم بألف عافيه .. بإنتظار بقية التغطيه  :toung: 


هنيئاً لكم ،،


،،

----------


## آهات حنونه

> عليكم بألف عافيه .. بإنتظار بقية التغطيه 
> 
> 
> هنيئاً لكم ،، 
> 
> 
> ،،



الله يعافيك ويسلمك


اسعدني مرورك 


دمتي بكل خييير وسعادهـ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*تغطيات رائعه جدا 
نفس المزرعة الي رحناها 
رائعة جدا 
ركبنا الى مستوى معين فوق الجبل واتعبنا*

----------


## آهات حنونه

> *تغطيات رائعه جدا 
> نفس المزرعة الي رحناها 
> رائعة جدا 
> ركبنا الى مستوى معين فوق الجبل واتعبنا*



اسعدني مرورك غاليتي عفاف

ههه فعلا يتعب ويدوخ الراس...بس لزوم المغامرات 


الله يعودنا واياكم لزيارة ضامن الجنه..


تحياتي

----------


## ليلاس

*صصور رووعهـ ..*

*عليكم بآلعآفية ..*

*تسلمين يـــــــ الغآلية ..*

*ع التغظية المميزة ..*

*الله يعطيك الصحة و العآفية ..*

----------


## آهات حنونه

الله يعافيك ويسلمك

اسعدني مرورك

----------


## المتميزه

عليش بالعافيه 
صووور كثييييييير حلوين 
الله يكتب لينا زياره
ياربي نفسي اروح

----------

